# How can you tell if the fish are playing or fighting?



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Normal. Zebras sport around almost non-stop.

When fish are fighting the picked on fish usually are hiding, or staying far away from the aggressor - in the corners. They usually do not keep coming over to join in w/ the group. Secondly, when it gets worse you start to see rips and tears in the fins from the fighting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

If the zebras danios doing the chasing are small ones after fat ones, it's probably spawning behavior.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I had ~ 10 danios about a year ago that would play games like follow the leader and what I assumed to be catch me if you can. They would play like that for hours, diving into thick plant mass, swim circles around the wood, they even did a sort of slalom through the tall vals. Loads of fun to watch IMO.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Not much new to add, but yes, it's very normal for Zebra danios to chase each other a LOT sometimes just for fun, sometimes it's spawning behavior, but it's definitely normal and not fighting.


----------



## grammypat (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 3 Glofish Danios in with my zebras and they are just as wacky. The pink one likes to hover on one side of the rock and when the others swim by she dive bombs them and away they go....
More entertaining than the TV lately:biggrin:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

FIghting leaves fish damaged. Playing shouldn't.


----------

